# Need help choosing a 1911



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to add a 1911 to my little gun collection, i currently own a Berretta PX4 storm for home protection and a Springfeild xd40 sub compact for carrying in my car. Whats the best overall 1911 pistol for the money? not looking for the most expensive but dont want a cheap one either, and looks are a big deal to me it must look nice, i really like the Kimber ultra carry but im open for suggestions and pics of possible choices. thanks in advance!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are going to spend $1,000 you got Kimber,S&W,and Springfield all make out of the box shooters. There all good pistols and you will be happy with any of them. You just got to fine one that strikes your fancy, buy it and don't look back. Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

blackie said:


> I want to add a 1911 to my little gun collection, i currently own a Berretta PX4 storm for home protection and a Springfeild xd40 sub compact for carrying in my car. Whats the best overall 1911 pistol for the money? not looking for the most expensive but dont want a cheap one either, and looks are a big deal to me it must look nice, i really like the Kimber ultra carry but im open for suggestions and pics of possible choices. thanks in advance!


I chose a Springfield GI Champion to move into the 1911 space. It is a 4" gun that is very basic and cost me $400 used but you can find new ones for under $500 too. I like it a lot and shoot and carry it often. The Mil Spec is another choice with a 5" barrel and slightly better sights for a little more money. I bought mine with the idea of getting in somewhat inexpensively and building/improving as I go. I'm going to have some low profile 3 dot sights put on next month. I'll move on to the ejector after that. I also installed an aftermarket grip that has both a thumb rest and an adjustable bump out for my trigger finger that allows me to grasp the trigger in the same position as my double stacked guns. This definitely helps. I'll try to upload a picture and info for you. Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Attached pics are of my 1911 Champion with accuracy grips as described in my prior post.


----------



## tanderson2001 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dsig1,
How does your S&W Sigma compare to the Springfield GI, especially as far as accuracty and recoil is concerned. I have a Sigma .40 now, but I want a 1911. I'm looking at the full size GI which seems to be the best value for the money. I want to stay under $550 if possible.
Thanks.


----------



## Bighorn (Feb 3, 2008)

My 'first' 1911 was/is a S&W 1911, shortly after they came out, and were still being assembled in the custom shop. This is a full-size 1911, and is undoubtedly my favorite shooter of all the handguns I own.
Just this week, I bought a Kimber Ultra Carry II stainless, which will be my CCW carry gun- 14 oz. lighter than the Smith, and a real jewel of a weapon.
If I were to buy and shoot just one 1911, however, it would probably be the Kimber Pro Carry II, with it's 4 in. barrel, and relatively light weight- a great compromise between carry ability and enough weight and length to be a fairly comfortable, accurate shooter.
A good friend of mine started off with a Pro Carry, then bought a full size 1911 Springfield, and is now contemplating purchase of the Kimber Ultra Carry. His take is that if he had bought the Springfield initially, his next purchase would have been the Kimber Ultra Carry, bypassing the middle step of owning a Pro Carry.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sigma is not a 1911..It's somewhat "Glock-Like". The 40 has a little muzzle flip being the poly frame takes a lot of weight off. They were not built to be a tack driver but they do shoot pretty well. The triggers are REALLY heavy (about 12 lb) but that can be lightened with a little work.

So if you're looking for a 1911 that would no be one to look at. If I were to advise for a first 1911 then I'll probably say the Springfield Mil Spec would be my choice. If you want to save a little money then the Taurus PT1911 or Rock Island 1911's can get got pretty cheap and are a great buy for the price. I got my blued PT1911 for 485.00 and the RIA loaded cost me 450.00.
A Springer can be as low as 375.00 and as high as 550.00 depending on finish and Extra goodies it has on it. Some high end Springers can get pretty pricey but every one I've held was a really nice pistol.

My first 1911 was a Springfield that I paid all of 350.00 for and put a little more in to add some parts to help it shoot even better. My avatar pic. is of that Springfield:smt023


----------

